# Why am I so fucking tired ?



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

I get 10 hours of sleep every night but I never feel really energized during the day
Also it takes me like 1 hours to get out of bed
Some say its depression, but I don't think I'm depressed, at least I don't feel like I am
Is my T to low ?

Explain


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Aug 24, 2020)

It is depression


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> It is depression


FACK
What do I do then


----------



## recessed (Aug 24, 2020)

depression or low T
or both 
idk


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Aug 24, 2020)

Unironically potentially low e. A guy from my uni felt the exact same when he took some aromatose inhibitor to reduce e, despite being jacked af. He also had no libido and suffered erectile dysfunction. If this is you, soymax asap.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Unironically potentially low e. A guy from my uni felt the exact same when he took some aromatose inhibitor to reduce e, despite being jacked af. He also had no libido and suffered erectile dysfunction. If this is you, soymax asap.


What's low e ?
Low vitamin e ?
Got great erection / libido, I regularly fuck my ex with no problems.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> What's low e ?
> Low vitamin e ?
> Got great erection / libido, I regularly fuck my ex with no problems.


estrogen. if you don't have ed then it's not low e. Maybe it's low t. If you don't feel depressed I doubt it's depression. I feel like shit when I sleep too long at times, over 7-8 hours is too much imo. Try sleeping less and see if you still feel tired. If you still feel tired consult a specialist bro, you might suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2020)

check if you got sleep apnea might be the reason


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> estrogen. if you don't have ed then it's not low e. Maybe it's low t. If you don't feel depressed I doubt it's depression. I feel like shit when I sleep too long at times, over 7-8 hours is too much imo. Try sleeping less and see if you still feel tired. If you still feel tired consult a specialist bro, you might suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome.


Fuck this subhuman body, can't even just stay awake. I'll go to the doctor see if I have chronic fatigue and check my T levels


JosephGarrot123 said:


> check if you got sleep apnea might be the reason


Dude it might be that, my ex gf tells me that I stop breathing at night sometimes, but I never woke up because I needed to breathe so didn't think it was important.
Didn't know it could cause sleepiness, have you had sleep apnea ?


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 24, 2020)

U NEVER WORKOUT + HEAT


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> estrogen. if you don't have ed then it's not low e. Maybe it's low t. If you don't feel depressed I doubt it's depression. I feel like shit when I sleep too long at times, over 7-8 hours is too much imo. Try sleeping less and see if you still feel tired. If you still feel tired consult a specialist bro, you might suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome.


In b4 greycel inject E into his asshole and becomes a foid and then blame .me for his utter iq


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> U NEVER WORKOUT + HEAT


I workout + sauna every two days, part of why I started working out was to feel more energetic jfl


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

incel trait #3310


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> I workout + sauna every two days, part of why I started working out was to feel more energetic jfl







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 24, 2020)

Start exercising, will make a very big difference. We aren’t designed to laze around all day like a slob.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

Try coffee+green tea with honey in morning OP

Also also ask for a Tyroid , anemie , blood tests at ER to see if ur too low t or too low whatever or if dont have hypertyroidism


----------



## audimax (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Unironically potentially low e. A guy from my uni felt the exact same when he took some aromatose inhibitor to reduce e, despite being jacked af. He also had no libido and suffered erectile dysfunction. If this is you, soymax asap.


How can you become low E naturally without an AI? If you have lower estrogen, your body just produces more testosterone to convert to estrogen


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

audimax said:


> How can you become low E naturally without an AI? If you have lower estrogen, your body just produces more testosterone to convert to estrogen


U cant be low e if ur subhuman


----------



## Julian (Aug 24, 2020)

Can be low T, can be low E, can be vitamin D deficiency, can be B12 deficiency, can be sleep apnea. Just get bloodwork done


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Try coffee+green tea with honey in morning OP
> 
> Also also ask for a Tyroid , anemie , blood tests at ER to see if ur too low t or too low whatever or if dont have hypertyroidism


Yeah I tried staying clear of caffeine but maybe I'll get some as a quickfix.
I'll get my blood tested the answer must be in it.
Also aren't l-théanine and honey supposed to be estrogen enhancers ?


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Aug 24, 2020)

audimax said:


> How can you become low E naturally without an AI? If you have lower estrogen, your body just produces more testosterone to convert to estrogen


It's entirely possible lol. there have been cases where people have natural myostatin inhibition, I don't see why someone cant have natural aromatose inhibition as well.


----------



## Julian (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> It's entirely possible lol. there have been cases where people have natural myostatin inhibition, I don't see why someone cant have natural aromatose inhibition as well.



It is a thing


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> It's entirely possible lol. there have been cases where people have natural myostatin inhibition, I don't see why someone cant have natural aromatose inhibition as well.


Such a Chad my body doesn't even have estrogen


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> Yeah I tried staying clear of caffeine but maybe I'll get some as a quickfix.
> I'll get my blood tested the answer must be in it.
> Also aren't l-théanine and honey supposed to be estrogen enhancers ?


Dont listen to that crap
It will not even raise it 0.001 ur body know to adapt shit
Same as testosterone u wont get shit from eating ginger or any other shiit like this

If u want higher test or whatever injecting is the only way
They also say that smoking gives u free T of 15% and block estrogen but thats shit also


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 24, 2020)

Sleep apnea


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Aug 24, 2020)

Have same issues tbh


----------



## TITUS (Aug 24, 2020)

Are you a vegano? Maybe too much soy. 
Do you even lift?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 24, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Are you a vegano? Maybe too much soy.
> Do you even lift?


Normal diet, I never eat soy.
I lift but not too heavy for now, I'm 71kg and I lift around 60kg.
Recently I tried to focus more on body weight exercises like pull-ups, dips and push ups, it's showing great results tbh.

Found this guy that show exercises for sleep apnea: @stuckneworleans @JosephGarrot123 do u think its cope ?
I'll try it tonight


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2020)

terminus said:


> Normal diet, I never eat soy.
> I lift but not too heavy for now, I'm 71kg and I lift around 60kg.
> Recently I tried to focus more on body weight exercises like pull-ups, dips and push ups, it's showing great results tbh.
> 
> ...


try it but i honestly think it's cope


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 25, 2020)

Sometimes, the soul wants to sleep for 2134321 years


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> I get 10 hours of sleep every night but I never feel really energized during the day
> Also it takes me like 1 hours to get out of bed
> Some say its depression, but I don't think I'm depressed, at least I don't feel like I am
> Is my T to low ?
> ...


Sleep 8 hours min but not 10 and sleep at like 10pm


https://asimiqbal2nd.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/quran-sahih-international.pdf


Also skip to 24 page


----------



## homesick (Aug 25, 2020)

i have the same thing, now i just wake up and take Preworkout and go to the gym in the morning.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

homesick said:


> i have the same thing, now i just wake up and take Preworkout and go to the gym in the morning.


Does it make you les tired ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 25, 2020)

its because your life is not rewarding


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 25, 2020)

you're not really tired physically, just tired of unrewarding boring truecel life


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 25, 2020)

It could be from many things, any other symptoms you have?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> you're not really tired physically, just tired of unrewarding boring truecel life


What's a rewarding life to you ? Honestly I spend lot of time with friends, I'm un zone of the best programming school in m'y country, I'm GL but too high inhib. How can I have a more rewarding life ? I started going to the gym and I play music also


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> It could be from many things, any other symptoms you have?


Permanent brain fog, high inhib but before I was low inhib AF, don't understand how people work and I always feel like I can't connect with them. Also it's been a few years that I've lost most of my emotions,I dont feel a lot of anger love or else


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> What's a rewarding life to you ? Honestly I spend lot of time with friends, I'm un zone of the best programming school in m'y country, I'm GL but too high inhib. How can I have a more rewarding life ? I started going to the gym and I play music also


in that case idk what the fuck ur issue is, probably ur sleep position is fucked up or something


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> in that case idk what the fuck ur issue is, probably ur sleep position is fucked up or something


I think that's my brain that is fucked up. Tbh i feel like I would feel a lot better I was low inhib again. But I just can't do it, I always watch what other people are doing and if they look at me. Even if i know they dont fuxking care if I juste sit on a chair or hang myself


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 25, 2020)

I wanna know too, im not depressed btw


----------



## LastGerman (Aug 25, 2020)

The only thing we can do now is to hit the gym so hard until we collapse.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Aug 25, 2020)

Because you're sitting inside the whole day.

When I was a depressedcel I used to sit behind my PC all day too.

Last 6 months I've been going outside a lot and hanging out a lot with friends and smashing jbs here and there. 

I feel a lot more energetic now and also happier. 

Do some sports OP.o


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> Permanent brain fog, high inhib but before I was low inhib AF, don't understand how people work and I always feel like I can't connect with them. Also it's been a few years that I've lost most of my emotions,I dont feel a lot of anger love or else


Sounds like depression.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Aug 25, 2020)

Mouth breathing.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> Some say its depression, but I don't think I'm depressed, at least I don't feel like I am


you suffer from no motivation? do you not enjoy things that you used to, do you sometimes feel an overwhelming sense of sadness, not feeling good enough, hopeless for the future?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Because you're sitting inside the whole day.
> 
> When I was a depressedcel I used to sit behind my PC all day too.
> 
> ...


Ok, but I'm gonna be a programmer so it's hard not to be behind a screen.


Uglyandfat said:


> you suffer from no motivation? do you not enjoy things that you used to, do you sometimes feel an overwhelming sense of sadness, not feeling good enough, hopeless for the future?


Pretty much, but I'm not sad at all


----------



## MewingJBP (Aug 25, 2020)

more sleep doesn't mean better rest 7-8h is optimal for most you're probably depressed if you sleep +8 h


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 25, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> more sleep doesn't mean better rest 7-8h is optimal for most you're probably depressed if you sleep +8 h


I know, but I physically can't get out of my bet in the morning, since I have no motivation.
It's a fucking circle


----------



## Uglyandfat (Aug 25, 2020)

terminus said:


> Ok, but I'm gonna be a programmer so it's hard not to be behind a screen.
> 
> Pretty much, but I'm not sad at all


Yeah sounds like depression


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 25, 2020)

10 hours of sleep is too much and can make you even more tired.

Try limiting your sleep to 8 hours.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 25, 2020)

*Success*
Learn how to get what you want out of life. Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## MewingJBP (Aug 26, 2020)

terminus said:


> I know, but I physically can't get out of my bet in the morning, since I have no motivation.
> It's a fucking circle



I feel the same so I get up if I slept more than 7hours asap take a shower and smoke/ drink coffee to boost my mood and start doing shit


----------



## Groznaya (Aug 26, 2020)

terminus said:


> I get 10 hours of sleep every night but I never feel really energized during the day
> Also it takes me like 1 hours to get out of bed
> Some say its depression, but I don't think I'm depressed, at least I don't feel like I am
> Is my T to low ?
> ...


b12, vitamine d3, shitty thyroid. get a bloodtest asap


----------

